# cpt code for recovery time in PACU



## LINDAACOSTA (Aug 24, 2011)

The patient came in for a lung biospy done in radiology then was send to PACU for recovery.
I am looking for correct CPT codes for PACU recovery. Any direction would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much! ...

Linda


----------

